# Best Mark for Chaos Knights?



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hay all, I'm currently building my Chaos Knights and I want to paint them mark specifically

BUT

I don't know which mark to give them.

So I was wondering what people's views are on which mark is best to give Chaos Knights?

Cheers for your time

Reaper


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Depends on what their purpose is in your army. 

Nurgle make them harder to hit, and since they are a prime archery target, it's always a good mark to have.

Tzeench is usually not needed, with a 1+ armor save. Nurgle is better against Bolt Throwers.

Slannesh is good, knights breaking from panic is irritating, and not charging fear/terror causers is very irritating.

Khorne is bad, the enemy can lure you into charges to put you out of position. Do not use on Chaos knights.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I would definately say Nurgle since it would be harder to hit them from shooting. Which is going to happen alot when people are trying to fight Knights!!!


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Plus you could make the banner Khorne-y, so you have the MoN and BoR combo going in style.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Ascendant Valor said:


> Plus you could make the banner Khorne-y, so you have the MoN and BoR combo going in style.


This is how I like my knights. Just make sure to screen them with some puppies so they dont go all over the place.

Also MoT can be cool but only if you give them the Blasted Standard which gives you similar survivability to ranged which is what your knights need so they can get to their target as unscathed as possible.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't like the Khorne/Frenzy on my knights. Too much chance the "screen" will break down, or be flanked, and you end up charging skinks.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I use two knight units in my army, one with the Mark of Nurgle and the Banner of Rage, one with the Mark of Tzeentch and the Blasted Standard.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Nurgle is the more popular Mark-being with -1 to shoot at them saves them from allot of Gunfire


----------

